# Basic Training Kit List



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Dec 2002)

For those about to embark on basic training, here are some items that may be useful to take along, regardless of trade or NCM/Officer designation:


black boot polish (kiwi)
applicator brush (kiwi)
boot brush (kiwi)
Kiwi cloth (kiwi makes the best polishing stuff)
spending money in cash
calling card
liquid laundry soap
a black permanent marker
brasso
alarm clock (preferably small and battery operated)
comfortable running shoes
sewing kit (lots of needles)
good insoles
cards (just in case he gets free time)
swiffer pads
iron/spray starch
void cheque


----------



## patrick666 (13 Mar 2005)

Hey everyone, I know a lot of us are heading out to basic soon and another bunch of us are in the middle of our processes with good prospects... I thought I would reply to this and bring it to the forefront - Additions, suggestions ,welcomed....

I think it is a good list as is, though.

Cheers and good luck

EDIT: Woops, I did not see the previous post on kits. Ignore, then.


----------



## Loadmaster (14 Mar 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> For those about to embark on basic training, here are some items that may be useful to take along, regardless of trade or NCM/Officer designation:
> 
> 
> black boot polish (kiwi)
> ...




I suggest that you bring 2 boot brushes and two aplicators. Reason being, you will have one for your combat boots and one that you can use when you are putting the base coats on your CF boots that way you don't scratch them.


----------



## Zensunni (15 Mar 2005)

So what happens if you show up and did not know you needed any of this? Do they give you a list before hand?

Also .. How much spending cash should you bring? ... and whats a brasso?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Mar 2005)

Remuster said:
			
		

> I suggest that you bring 2 boot brushes and two aplicators. Reason being, you will have one for your combat boots and one that you can use when you are putting the base coats on your CF boots that way you don't scratch them.



Wouldn't use a boot brush on the CF boots that would scratch the leather, I was told/instructed to use the kiwi cloth to apply polish to those boots... even the base coat and then use small circles to really make them shine (mind you this took a while to do).



			
				Zensunni said:
			
		

> So what happens if you show up and did not know you needed any of this? Do they give you a list before hand?
> 
> Also .. How much spending cash should you bring? ... and whats a brasso?



Brasso is a polish to make the brass buckles and buttons on your DEU'S shine. 

What to bring is all outlined in the Joining Instructions located here:
 http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/english/recruits/ralliement/Recrue_joining_eng_200309.pdf

Note:
These instructions only apply to the Reg Force Courses.


----------



## jarko (15 Mar 2005)

This might be stupid question, but how much cash should i bring?? Like $100?


----------



## Loadmaster (15 Mar 2005)

That will be enough but they will give you an advance on your pay anyways. You will be going to the canex
to get anything that you need for the course that you may not already have. If you smoke bring enough smokes to last you till pay day as there is not many opportunities to go to the canex.


----------



## ivorykaine (15 Mar 2005)

Hey...I just joined the navy reserves in edmonton. I was wondering what i should I do to prepare myself? Do I need the same things as above? Im a little nervous about the medical and all that. Can anyone give pointers on any of it?


----------



## Island Ryhno (16 Mar 2005)

The cab from Dorval airport to St.Jean is about $100, so you will need cash for that. I brought everything they had on the list, when I got there some of it was wrong, i.e on the list it says green plastic hangers, umm the DS wanted white plastic hangers, also the laundry detergent, there is a specific brand that we had to buy at the canex that fits nice and snug in your locker. So bring the stuff anyways, but they will make you take a $250 advance on your cheque and bring you to the canex to buy stuff in your first week. Also set up a bank account, the Caisse Populaire(on base bank) charges an arm and a leg for everything. Some of the personal stuff I took with me were a cell phone (no waiting at the pay phone) If you are with Rogers, they have a plan called The Canadian One Rate, it covers all your long distance per month! An Mp3 player and some books if you are a reader. Good running shoes (not new ones, break them in first), good insoles for your combat boots and probably two pairs of civy clothes, 2 x Jeans, 2 x Shirts. One thing to remember about personal items...it can grow legs, so if you're going to bring it be careful. Enjoy basic   <<<< Don't salute like this guy or you'll get your a$$ kicked.


----------



## ivorykaine (18 Mar 2005)

Cool thanks alot....Helps me a bit


----------



## Dirt Digger (21 Mar 2005)

I'm surprised no one mentioned the 2nd shave kit.  Certain courses will require you to have a display locker...normally leadership-type courses such as basic and whatever they're calling JLC/JNCO these days.  

So, you have one shave kit that you never use...the toothbrush has your name, soap dish with name...toothpaste with name, etc, etc, etc.  Basically, your last name and last three written on every item in the same block letters.  These items are then laid out for display purposes and are to never be touched or used (except make sure they *look* like you've used them...no full shaving cream, new soap, etc.)  Carry them around for your courses...I had a tube of Aquafresh that I bought in 1991 that I had in my display kit until 2000.

Your 2nd shave kit is the one that you actually use...hide that in a drawer.


----------



## Island Ryhno (21 Mar 2005)

Hey, no need to give away alll the secrets, let em learn on their own! Next thing you'll let out about boot blackener for that all round shine  ;D


----------



## patrick666 (21 Mar 2005)

Do tell..  ;D


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (22 Mar 2005)

A set of electrician hooks and a shave brush for cleaning your weapon are invaluable.  Both can be purchased at Walmart for a reasonable price.


----------



## Island Ryhno (22 Mar 2005)

Best way to keep the bottom of those boots shining....Armor All


----------



## jswift872 (22 Mar 2005)

^ yes that will make them shiny, also makes them slippery to the point where you take a step and you nearly fall and break your ass off...lol


----------



## Island Ryhno (22 Mar 2005)

Hey I can't be smokey the bear AND Gary Cooper  ;D


----------



## Clipse (22 Mar 2005)

Hey where can you get the Kiwi stuff, all I was able to find was the kiwi boot polish, but I couldnt find the cloths, and brushes...but I guess its no biggy since you can buy them there anyways?


----------



## Island Ryhno (22 Mar 2005)

Wal Mart has Kiwi gear, any Canex and most super markets, you just have to look closely they hide it with the mops and floor wax  : Any shoe store that sells GOOD shoes like Clarkes, Joseph Siebel should also have everything you need...Bonus; people working in these stores know alot about shining shoes


----------



## Loadmaster (22 Mar 2005)

Its probably just easier to wait until you get there and buy it. You will be going to the canex anyways and you will not have any boots to polish until you get your kit.


----------



## jarko (24 Mar 2005)

Any other good cleaning tips, or just tips overall?


----------



## armygal (25 Mar 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Wal Mart has Kiwi gear, any Canex and most super markets, you just have to look closely they hide it with the mops and floor wax   : Any shoe store that sells GOOD shoes like Clarkes, Joseph Siebel should also have everything you need...Bonus; people working in these stores know alot about shining shoes



All I was able to find was Tana products.  Is that good enough or does it really have to be kiwi.?


----------



## patrick666 (25 Mar 2005)

I'd  imagine you would want quality products unless you want to polish them more often...  

Cheers


----------



## Island Ryhno (25 Mar 2005)

Tana is comparable, but Kiwi is preferred! I can't imagine it being so hard to find Kiwi products   Try a mens store that sells suits and shoes etc. If you live near a base, go see if there is a canex there. If not try talking to some CF members in your area, they may be able to direct you to where you need to go!


----------



## armygal (25 Mar 2005)

Thanks for the help I will try that.   I always thought that kiwi was very popular and that it would be easy to find.   I know that there is an army surplus store near by and they say that they have the military boot kits for polishing.   Would that work as well?


----------



## Island Ryhno (25 Mar 2005)

Yeah, they probably have Kiwi gear, try that!


----------



## armygal (25 Mar 2005)

OK.  I will try that.  Once thanks for the help.  You guys are the best and I really appreciate all the advice that you give to us.


----------



## mygosh (25 Mar 2005)

hair spray on the bottom of your boots gives the bottom a nice shine but make sure its dry before you put it on the shelve or it'll stick and wet ones(almost like towelltes get the carbon off you weapons amazingly well and use foot power honestly or you'll get the worst blisters imaginable


----------



## Clipse (25 Mar 2005)

Hey I was wondering 2 things; first is if I'm taking a plane, should I risk taking the razors, shave gel and ironing starch since they are both in containers and the razors...well you know. They are pretty anal at the security check, last time I had problems just going with colonge lol. And my second question is about shoes, they want you to bring 1 pair of runners, but I have 2 pairs, ones that I wear casual and the others for training. So do I just wear the ones that I use for training to travel there as well, or can I bring my casual runners, and then pack the training ones in the bag? I know its a weird Q but I worry more about the little things then the big lol.

Thanks


----------



## Island Ryhno (25 Mar 2005)

Take your "Running" shoes for running, if you wear running shoes as your everyday other pair (say with jeans or what not) wear those en route.


----------



## Morgs (25 Mar 2005)

Don't even bother trying to take razors on carry on with you. why don't you just put them in your checked baggage? As for the Kiwi stuff, I've found that every Shoppers Drugmart I've been into have had a small black tin, large black tin, parade gloss and kiwi cloth. In the larger stores I've also seen applicator brushes and regular brushes. 
Now for some help. I can't seem to find glide anywhere. I've been looking in loblaws and various other grocery stores where all of the laundry stuff is. any help would be great!
Cheers,
Morgs

Edit: I mentioned parade gloss above. Should I get some of this?


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Mar 2005)

Parade Gloss is crap.  Just get yer elbow into it...they'll shine.  Steal your sisters clear nail polish for in welts of the boots too.   soft baby's toothbrush works great in there too..

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## Clipse (25 Mar 2005)

Thanks guys, hey Morgs, when you said the Larger stores, what stores specifically? BTW what is the applicator and parode? I thought you just needed a soft brush and a hard one with the cloth and paste...


----------



## Morgs (25 Mar 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Parade Gloss is crap. Just get yer elbow into it...they'll shine. Steal your sisters clear nail polish for in welts of the boots too. soft baby's toothbrush works great in there too..
> 
> CHIMO, Kat



Thanks Kat, I don't have a sister but my brother will do.  



			
				Clipse said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, hey Morgs, when you said the Larger stores, what stores specifically? BTW what is the applicator and parode? I thought you just needed a soft brush and a hard one with the cloth and paste...



Hey Clipse, I live in Toronto and there is a smaller Shoppers near where (more residential) I live but a but up near Yonge and Eglinton there is a Huge one, just like down near Yonge and College there is a big one too. I just meant that the larger stored tend to carry more inventory. I'm assuming parade gloss is just supposed to be better at getting a really good shine, but as stated above by someone in the know, its crap. 
Here is a link. The applicator brush is the 5th brush down: http://www.joesshoeservice.com/brushes.htm
Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## Clipse (28 Mar 2005)

Hey guys, I was looking at the kit list on the link given, and it said shaving cream (must not be transported by air)...can someone clear this up for me? Because I got some Gillete cream and how else am I supposed to bring it there, or will I be given a chance to buy it there. 

And with the shower tongs, I went to walmart, but didnt know whether to get regular like slippers you would were to a pool, or the actual tongs that you put your whole foot in them (like shoes). Which ones are they, or can it be either? 

Thanks in advance!!!

12 more days !!!!


----------



## belka (28 Mar 2005)

Clipse said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I was looking at the kit list on the link given, and it said shaving cream (must not be transported by air)...can someone clear this up for me? Because I got some Gillete cream and how else am I supposed to bring it there, or will I be given a chance to buy it there.
> 
> And with the shower tongs, I went to walmart, but didnt know whether to get regular like slippers you would were to a pool, or the actual tongs that you put your whole foot in them (like shoes). Which ones are they, or can it be either?
> 
> ...



You'll be given a chance to buy all your toiletries there in the beginning of the first week. Same goes with the hangers, iron, boot bands, pretty much everything on the list you can buy at the Canex, so don't waist your time lugging all that crap across the country like I did. ;D

As far as shower tongs go, we had a little bit of both on our course, so just pick which ever style you like best.


----------



## patrick666 (28 Mar 2005)

There is a Canex on base where you can buy supplies such as shaving cream and other hygenial accessories. 

And shower tongs? You'll be living in your boots! 



Cheers


----------



## Clipse (28 Mar 2005)

great info, thanks guys!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (28 Mar 2005)

As for cleaning supples, I swear by Swiffer, and Mr Clean Magic Eraser is a miracle worker when it comes to scuff marks on the floors. 

Good luck.


----------



## Island Ryhno (29 Mar 2005)

"And shower tongs? You'll be living in your boots!"

Not really, do you shower in your boots at home?  ;D You need some sort of footwear for showers so you don't get athletes foot etc, nasty bit of business that stuff. Also combat boots leave nice black marks on your clean floor, don't wear them in barracks if you don't have to


----------



## Morgs (29 Mar 2005)

I've got a can of shave cream for my display kit. But for actual use I have shaving oil. It's 100% natural, so much better for your skin and you get 100 shaves out of a bottle that is about 2 inches high and fits in the palm of your hand. 
Cheers!
Morgs


----------



## B.McTeer (30 Mar 2005)

Well what do you do if your going on a reserve course where they may not be a canex. Should you just go off base on the weekends and get the things you need that way. ???


----------



## Dirt Digger (30 Mar 2005)

mygosh said:
			
		

> hair spray on the bottom of your boots gives the bottom a nice shine but make sure its dry before you put it on the shelve or it'll stick and wet ones(almost like towelltes get the carbon off you weapons amazingly well and use foot power honestly or you'll get the worst blisters imaginable



I'll second that.

Of all the polish-the-bottoms schemes, hair spray works absolutely the best.  Just wash the bottom of the boot, allow it to dry...apply the spray & lay the boot on its side with the sole on a plastic bag (so the excess drips off).  When it drys, it looks polished, but you don't have to worry about leaving polish marks on the mopped floor when you put them on the next day.  The whole drying-thing takes time, but the application is only a few seconds.  Plus, while it's drying you can worry about other things...like folding that pair of underware into a 4x6 rectangle   ;D

Only problem...walking into Canex for hair spray when you have a shaved head.


----------



## Island Ryhno (30 Mar 2005)

McTeer on reserve BMQ you will not need all that stuff if you do it on weekends. Also I did my reserve QL2/QL3 in one summer, I never ironed anything or had to fold underwear into a 6 inch square, just no time or space.


----------



## B.McTeer (30 Mar 2005)

Ok thanks for the tip Island Ryhno


----------



## Island Ryhno (30 Mar 2005)

McTeer, your welcome, however you should check with your own unit to make sure you don't need that stuff before you go. Better safe than sorry  8)


----------



## Dirt Digger (30 Mar 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> McTeer on reserve BMQ you will not need all that stuff if you do it on weekends. Also I did my reserve QL2/QL3 in one summer, I never ironed anything or had to fold underwear into a 6 inch square, just no time or space.



What?!?!

No folding of clothing into various shapes?!?!

Let me tell you...there is no pride like the pride that comes from an expertly folded pair of ginch placed on display for the DS...


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Mar 2005)

there's ALWAYS time for Skiddie Origami   ;D

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## Island Ryhno (30 Mar 2005)

Oh, I did a reg force Basic as well, I can make smiley sock faces with the best of em   ;D   My shirts are still in the same shape they were when I did basic, perfectly flat and brittle as crackers, gotta love starch!


----------



## patrick666 (31 Mar 2005)

NOW I can't wait to goto basic training...


----------



## B.McTeer (31 Mar 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> McTeer, your welcome, however you should check with your own unit to make sure you don't need that stuff before you go. Better safe than sorry   8)



Ok will do


----------



## jarko (2 Apr 2005)

hey everybody a week left till bmq,

Buying the kit and read about the hairspray trick, went to the local shoppers drugmart and had no clue which hairspray is best to get.. Can someone please tell me which brand is the best for the boot trick?? Thanks.


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Apr 2005)

CHEAP!!  Get it from the dollar store

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## jarko (2 Apr 2005)

Oh so you mean any hair spray is good? I saw some which apparantly add shine from thermskin or whatever its called, thought about getting it. So any hairspray is good?


----------



## Big Foot (3 Apr 2005)

Another thing you might want to try is the Kiwi instant polish. It doesn't mark your floor and at the same time, doesn't shine the bottom of your boots. I've seen instructors threaten charges if the bottoms of boots were shiny. All depends on your staff I suppose.


----------



## pi-r-squared (5 May 2005)

If you put hairspray on the bottom of your boots, and you have a ceremonial parade outside, there is no effect is there?


----------



## Manimal (18 Jul 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> For those about to embark on basic training, here are some items that may be useful to take along, regardless of trade or NCM/Officer designation:
> 
> 
> black boot polish (kiwi)
> ...



are all those needed for PRes BMQ, the weekend course? anything needed to be added or taken off this list?


----------



## armyjewelz (28 Sep 2005)

*BUMPING FOR REFERENCE PURPOSES*

Also wondering how they take the $250 back.. Is it all off your first pay or are they kind enough to seperate it over a few?


----------



## Air Force Tech (28 Sep 2005)

Just so you know where I'm coming from, I graduated BMQ on June 16, 2005 and am currently taking POET at CFSCE, CFB Kingston.

I scrubbed the bottoms of my boots with soap, water, and a brush.  (as we were told to do)  This makes them nice and black without being shiny.  Takes just a few minutes and it looks good.


----------



## mjr payne (28 Sep 2005)

The link for the official  kit list doesn't work, does anyone else have the kit list or a link to it ?


----------



## Air Force Tech (28 Sep 2005)

http://www.elrfc.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/qmb/joining_e.pdf



The above link is the actual Joining Instructions from the CFLRS website.


----------



## spenco (29 Sep 2005)

armyjewelz said:
			
		

> *BUMPING FOR REFERENCE PURPOSES*
> 
> Also wondering how they take the $250 back.. Is it all off your first pay or are they kind enough to seperate it over a few?



On my platoon everybody got it taken off of the second paycheque.


----------



## XtremeEuph (24 Jun 2007)

Now there is just so many topics it is hard which to choose from.  It seems that these kit lists seem very vague.  I leave for my PRes BMQ in Winnipeg in about a week.  The kit list they gave me is really strange and I am not sure what to bring on my own.  Most of the answers here seem to be nifty little tricks but i need clarification on what is necessary (it is made possible to survive without all these tricks too after all isn't it?).  The Kit list has different sections such as "Fighting Order" and in the list is included Tac Vest, 1x Cbt Boots etc. but then there are personal sections such as 2x Hand towel (my numbers are examples) 2x bath towel ....and it even said shower towel in another section, is there a difference?  I go to get my kit on Base in Shilo on Wednesday and I am assuming only some of it will be provided (the combat gear, mag packs , helmets beret etc).  On the front page it does however say we are required to bring 20x hangers (doesn't specify what kind), a padlock, and PT Gear (I assume this is the running shorts/pants and 2 white shirts listed in the provided pages).  I am also required to bring a Khaki shirt, I assume I supply this myself as well?  I will give them a call on Monday but if I could get some clarification that would be greatly appreciated because in different sections of the list, many of the items are repeated such as towels.  My apologies for any trouble and confusion about "what is this guys question anyway" but my mind will be at ease if I am informed as to what is my responsibility and what is the responsibility of the people issuing me my kit.  Thank you all for your input and support, I can't wait.

Kevin  (Heading off to BMQ, Winnipeg July 2, Artilleryman, PRes 26th Fd Regt. Brandon)


----------



## boehm (24 Jun 2007)

XtremeEuph said:
			
		

> Now there is just so many topics it is hard which to choose from.  It seems that these kit lists seem very vague.  I leave for my PRes BMQ in Winnipeg in about a week.  The kit list they gave me is really strange and I am not sure what to bring on my own.  Most of the answers here seem to be nifty little tricks but i need clarification on what is necessary (it is made possible to survive without all these tricks too after all isn't it?).  The Kit list has different sections such as "Fighting Order" and in the list is included Tac Vest, 1x Cbt Boots etc. but then there are personal sections such as 2x Hand towel (my numbers are examples) 2x bath towel ....and it even said shower towel in another section, is there a difference?  I go to get my kit on Base in Shilo on Wednesday and I am assuming only some of it will be provided (the combat gear, mag packs , helmets beret etc).  On the front page it does however say we are required to bring 20x hangers (doesn't specify what kind), a padlock, and PT Gear (I assume this is the running shorts/pants and 2 white shirts listed in the provided pages). * I am also required to bring a Khaki shirt, I assume I supply this myself as well?*  I will give them a call on Monday but if I could get some clarification that would be greatly appreciated because in different sections of the list, many of the items are repeated such as towels.  My apologies for any trouble and confusion about "what is this guys question anyway" but my mind will be at ease if I am informed as to what is my responsibility and what is the responsibility of the people issuing me my kit.  Thank you all for your input and support, I can't wait.
> 
> Kevin  (Heading off to BMQ, Winnipeg July 2, Artilleryman, PRes 26th Fd Regt. Brandon)



The khaki shirt is actually the green t-shirt you wear under your combat shirt, you get three issued to you. Don't go out a buy and khaki coloured shirt.


BTW, if your having problems packing just use your common sense. If something such as a towel is repeated on the list don't bring 16 damn towels, bring the two (or whatever number) that you were issued. If you were not issued something on the list, don't worry about it, they will do a kit check when you get there. If a civvy item is not specified as a certain type (e.g. clothes hangers) then just buy any type of clothes hanger, the cheaper the better.

If common sense thing doesn't make sense, just do this:

- Don't Panic
- Lay out all your issued kit on the floor
- Read the items off your kit list starting from the top
- Place the items in the duffel bag you were issued as you read the items off the kit list
- If you don't have something on the list put a mark next to it and skip it until later
- Once you have read all the items off your kit list go out and buy the civvy items that have marks next to them (hangers, toothpaste, soap) and put them in a backpack
- Don't worry if you don't have an issued item on the list, if your instructors deem it necessary it will be issued to you at a later date
- Put a book or two and a mp3 player in your backpack
- Put some civvy clothes in the backpack, not to much though
- Relax, have a beer

Problem Solved


----------



## XtremeEuph (24 Jun 2007)

Thank you very much for the informed reply, that made a lot of sense.  Basically everything I can sort now, I just have to wait for what they issue me on Wednesday.  I believe my list mentions a Khaki Towel as well (Aside from a couple white towels)....I have no idea what for.  Do you believe this is my own or their responsibility such as the shirt?

Once again, thanks for all the input and easing my mind, I think its already time for a beer...though I'm a minor 

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## boehm (24 Jun 2007)

The khaki towel should be issued kit. Also, if you are a minor, no problem, have a juice instead.


----------



## XtremeEuph (24 Jun 2007)

Alright sounds fair and square, get my kit and go from their. ( Ok enough of the rhyming games).  Thanks again for your advice, I can't wait to begin it is driving me insane.   My questions have been answered, end of discussion.

With appreciation,

Kevin


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (25 Jun 2007)

If you are deeply in doubt get ahold of your bty staff, more often then not they'll be willing to help you out, as far as kit goes, base shilo will give you everything on your kit list with the exception of toiletries, hangers, boot polish that sort of thing. If they aren't able to issue something it's for a reason, TFA 1-08 comes to mind, other things have operational restrictions, such as thermal undies in some sizes. The best bet is to take it as it comes. Some units will also do a kit muster prior to sending you on crse just to make sure you have it all, if not, ask, they OPS/Trg guys should be willing to help.

(fyi currently RSS at 5 FD RCA)


----------



## Seabass (14 Oct 2009)

I have been searching threads related to packing for BMQ and it seems that all the threads boil down to saying that most items are available at the canex. I was just wondering which of the items are not available at the canex. I know my civi clothing will obviously be brought to BMQ, but I would just like to know what else I absolutely have to pack. I would like to buy everything from the canex if possible.

Thank you.


----------



## kratz (14 Oct 2009)

If you have read the CFLRS Joining Instructions - Annex D, everything that is not issue is available at the Canex. The quality and selection that you might want, compared to your normal shopping habits may be different. So if you have a particular shaving blade, sports gear, or hair drier that you prefer pack it. Otherwise, use some CDF and try not to over think your upcoming course.


----------



## Seabass (15 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I'll make sure to bring my favourite hair dryer, hahaha   About the picture frame, is it the picture or the frame that is supposed to be 5"x7"? Probably a stupid question, I assume its the photo.


----------



## gcclarke (15 Oct 2009)

Seabass said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply. I'll make sure to bring my favourite hair dryer, hahaha   About the picture frame, is it the picture or the frame that is supposed to be 5"x7"? Probably a stupid question, I assume its the photo.



That is correct. I wouldn't bring along a frame designed for 10"x14" prints however


----------



## Corey Darling (16 Oct 2009)

Seabass:



> I have been searching threads related to packing for BMQ and it seems that all the threads boil down to saying that most items are available at the canex. I was just wondering which of the items are not available at the canex. I know my civi clothing will obviously be brought to BMQ, but I would just like to know what else I absolutely have to pack. I would like to buy everything from the canex if possible.
> 
> Thank you.



From memory... They have..

Running shoes, athletic wear, swim wear (goggles), t-shirts, socks, underwear, watches, notebooks, pens, paper, binders etc. 

computers, tv's, luggage... misc military junk (cadpat field pads, cadpat belts (recommend by the way))

Lots of Gillette products, no Schick    Shampoo, body wash, bars of soap, mouthwash.... and travel sized versions of all that stuff (useful in the field)

They have inexpensive ($10) irons available, and lots of cleaning products such as swifer etc.  Also have laundry detergent.

Small section with medication and cough medicine, tensor bandages, knee braces..

..

Basically, anything you will need. And if you still can't find something you need, its only 4-5 weeks until you can leave the base and go into town to buy it.

In town - $12 cab ride - there is....

Walmart, futureshop (and small mall), boston pizza, timmies, subway, and a couple banks.

About 25 mins away is Montreal.


Cheers

Corey


----------

